# Lukaku, il Chelsea fissa il prezzo: 40M.



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2014)

Come riporta *Gianluca Di Marzio*, il Chelsea non fa sconti e per vendere il suo giovane gioiello chiede non meno di 40M. Le italiane sono avvisate.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Giugno 2014)

L'Inter sperava in Lukaku+conguaglio per quello sfasciafamiglie di Icardi... pazzi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> L'Inter sperava in Lukaku+conguaglio per quello sfasciafamiglie di Icardi... pazzi.



se questi sono i prezzi, per noi è un'ottima notizia. Balotelli quindi vale non meno di 60M.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Giugno 2014)

I caschi rossoneri sono a Londra


----------



## -Lionard- (17 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> se questi sono i prezzi, per noi è un'ottima notizia. Balotelli quindi vale non meno di 60M.


 In base a quali parametri Lukaku sarebbe inferiore a Balotelli? Stiamo parlando di un ragazzo di 21 anni che negli ultimi due anni ha segnato in Premier League, di gran lunga il campionato più difficile al mondo, 32 gol e che è titolare inamovibile della sua nazionale. Balotelli in Premier ha segnato al massimo 14 reti, arricchite dal solito cospicuo numero di rigori, e quest'anno, preme ripeterlo, avrà segnato su azione 6-7 gol. Inoltre Lukaku non risulta essere una persona difficile da gestire dentro e fuori dal campo come Balotelli.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Giugno 2014)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> In base a quali parametri Lukaku sarebbe inferiore a Balotelli? Stiamo parlando di un ragazzo di 21 anni che negli ultimi due anni ha segnato in Premier League, di gran lunga il campionato più difficile al mondo, 32 gol e che è titolare inamovibile della sua nazionale. Balotelli in Premier ha segnato al massimo 14 reti, arricchite dal solito cospicuo numero di rigori, e quest'anno, preme ripeterlo, avrà segnato su azione 6-7 gol. Inoltre Lukaku non risulta essere una persona difficile da gestire dentro e fuori dal campo come Balotelli.


Lukaku ha sbagliato nel momento per ora più importante della sua carriera, il rigore in Supercoppa contro il Bayern 

(si fa per scherzare eh, Lukaku è un grande attaccante)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2014)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> In base a quali parametri Lukaku sarebbe inferiore a Balotelli? Stiamo parlando di un ragazzo di 21 anni che negli ultimi due anni ha segnato in Premier League, di gran lunga il campionato più difficile al mondo, 32 gol e che è titolare inamovibile della sua nazionale. Balotelli in Premier ha segnato al massimo 14 reti, arricchite dal solito cospicuo numero di rigori, e quest'anno, preme ripeterlo, avrà segnato su azione 6-7 gol. Inoltre Lukaku non risulta essere una persona difficile da gestire dentro e fuori dal campo come Balotelli.



Le cose si possono vedere da tanti punti di vista. Ad esempio Balotelli nel Milan, squadra disastrata e priva di centrocampisti di talento cosa di cui invece è fornito il City, è assolutamente un giocatore decisivo. Nell'ultimo anno e mezzo ha giocato 54 partite, realizzando 30 gol, 6 assist, e provocando 3 reti in tap-in su suo tiro diretto verso la porta. E' entrato cioè in 41 marcature del Milan in poco più di 50 partite. Lukaku nell'ultimo anno e mezzo è stato decisivo quanto lui? Non credo.


----------



## -Lionard- (17 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Le cose si possono vedere da tanti punti di vista. Ad esempio Balotelli nel Milan, squadra disastrata e priva di centrocampisti di talento cosa di cui invece è fornito il City, è assolutamente un giocatore decisivo. Nell'ultimo anno e mezzo ha giocato 54 partite, realizzando 30 gol, 6 assist, e provocando 3 reti in tap-in su suo tiro diretto verso la porta. E' entrato cioè in 41 marcature del Milan in poco più di 50 partite. Lukaku nell'ultimo anno e mezzo è stato decisivo quanto lui? Non credo.


Quest'anno Balotelli ti è sembrato decisivo? Ricordi un gol alla Juve, all'Inter, alla Roma? Una prestazione degna di nota in Champions? I 30 gol in un anno e mezzo hanno valore relativo perché quasi la metà arrivano da rigori o punizioni. Non che sia un male saper battere bene i calci da fermo ma se devo giudicare un attaccante guardo ad altre cose. Ad esempio i movimenti e il gioco per la squadra. Manduzkic non sarà un fenomeno ma pressa, lotta e crea spazi per i compagni. Balotelli pascola beato per 90 minuti e quando è in giornata può anche decidere la partita. Come contro il Bologna. Partita anonima che sblocca con un pazzesco tiro da fuori. Bravissimo eh ma non ricordo un suo gol con un movimento da prima punta. Lukaku nell'Everton è stato fondamentale per il loro campionato e ha dimostrato una maturità tattica e realizzativa notevole. Non discuto poi di carattere ed atteggiamenti perché mi sembra persino superfluo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2014)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Quest'anno Balotelli ti è sembrato decisivo? Ricordi un gol alla Juve, all'Inter, alla Roma? Una prestazione degna di nota in Champions? I 30 gol in un anno e mezzo hanno valore relativo perché quasi la metà arrivano da rigori o punizioni. Non che sia un male saper battere bene i calci da fermo ma se devo giudicare un attaccante guardo ad altre cose. Ad esempio i movimenti e il gioco per la squadra. Manduzkic non sarà un fenomeno ma pressa, lotta e crea spazi per i compagni. Balotelli pascola beato per 90 minuti e quando è in giornata può anche decidere la partita. Come contro il Bologna. Partita anonima che sblocca con un pazzesco tiro da fuori. Bravissimo eh ma non ricordo un suo gol con un movimento da prima punta. Lukaku nell'Everton è stato fondamentale per il loro campionato e ha dimostrato una maturità tattica e realizzativa notevole. Non discuto poi di carattere ed atteggiamenti perché mi sembra persino superfluo.



Balotelli è risultato decisivo nel complesso, perché senza tutti i suoi goals negli ultimi due campionati non saremmo arrivati terzi e ottavi. Ma probilmente ottavi e quindicesimi. Ad ogni modo i tuoi sono discorsi assolutamente sensati, ma alla fine contano i numeri. E i numeri di Balo, per ora, sono superiori a quelli di Lukaku. Affermare che Lukaku valga come o più di Balotelli solo perché si sacrifica e fa movimenti migliori mi sembra esagerato. Anche perché queste cose le fa pure Pazzini. Ma capisco che Balotelli risulta antipatico a diversi tifosi rossoneri.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Giugno 2014)

Tutto il mondo sa che Mourinho non vuole Lukaku e che Lukaku non vuole Mourinho, inoltre hanno già preso Diego Costa (oltre ad avere in rosa Torres, Eto'o, Ba e Schurrle che all'occorrenza può giocare centravanti). 

Nessuno offrirà mai 40M per Lukaku, a mio parere da 22-25 in su si chiude.


----------



## -Lionard- (17 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Balotelli è risultato decisivo nel complesso, perché senza tutti i suoi goals negli ultimi due campionati non saremmo arrivati terzi e ottavi. Ma probilmente ottavi e quindicesimi. Ad ogni modo i tuoi sono discorsi assolutamente sensati, ma alla fine contano i numeri. E i numeri di Balo, per ora, sono superiori a quelli di Lukaku. Affermare che Lukaku valga come o più di Balotelli solo perché si sacrifica e fa movimenti migliori mi sembra esagerato. Anche perché queste cose le fa pure Pazzini. Ma capisco che Balotelli risulta antipatico a diversi tifosi rossoneri.


Quello che sto cercando di dirti è che Lukaku ha numeri superiori a Balotelli. Quest'anno in 31 presenze ha realizzato 15 gol. Balotelli in 30 14 reti. Lo scorso anno Balotelli tra City e Milan ha giocato 27 partite e segnato 13 gol. Lukaku in 35 partite 17 reti. Poi per favore evita le generalizzazioni perché sono spiacevoli. Ho stima di te come utente perché scrivi cose molto interessanti in materia economica e gradirei non essere equiparato ad un generico "diversi tifosi rossoneri". Qui non si parla di antipatia ma di dati oggettivi e calcistici. Magari io parlo per antipatia ma da come parli di Lukaku ho l'impressione che tu non l'abbia mai visto giocare.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Giugno 2014)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> In base a quali parametri Lukaku sarebbe inferiore a Balotelli? Stiamo parlando di un ragazzo di 21 anni che negli ultimi due anni ha segnato in Premier League, di gran lunga il campionato più difficile al mondo, 32 gol e che è titolare inamovibile della sua nazionale. Balotelli in Premier ha segnato al massimo 14 reti, arricchite dal solito cospicuo numero di rigori, e quest'anno, preme ripeterlo, avrà segnato su azione 6-7 gol. Inoltre Lukaku non risulta essere una persona difficile da gestire dentro e fuori dal campo come Balotelli.



I numeri sono simili e anche Mario è titolare inamovibile della sua nazionale. Se Lukaku vale 40, Mario non è da meno.


----------



## Jino (17 Giugno 2014)

Beh a questo punto chiedere per Balotelli 70 mln è pazzia? Non credo proprio


----------



## Frikez (17 Giugno 2014)

Auguri


----------



## prebozzio (17 Giugno 2014)

Il Lukaku di oggi vale la cresta di Balotelli 

Quindi Mario, facendo una proporzione, dovrebbe costare circa 200 milioni


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Giugno 2014)

Penso che ne basterebbero 25.


----------



## Djici (17 Giugno 2014)

dove sono finiti i tifosi che portano mario in spalla fino a londra per poi potere prendere iturbe + lukaku con quei soldi ?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Giugno 2014)

non lo venderanno mai a quella cifra


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Giugno 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> dove sono finiti i tifosi che portano mario in spalla fino a londra per poi potere prendere iturbe + lukaku con quei soldi ?



Eccomi.Se hai scritto questo post a causa della brutta prestazione di oggi,non cambio di certo idea per una partita.


----------



## Djici (17 Giugno 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Eccomi.Se hai scritto questo post a causa della brutta prestazione di oggi,non cambio di certo idea per una partita.



no, no.
non parlavo di te.

e non ho scritto questo per la brutta prestazionale con la nazionale (se wilmots sceglieva meglio la formazione iniziale vincevano in scioltezza e pure lukaku avrebbe giocato meglio).

il mio discorso e SOLO economico.

fino a questo momento ogni volta che chiedevo chi poteva rimpiazzare balo a prezzo "normale" e con un ingaggio "normale" mi dicevano lukaku... e con lui si poteva pure prendere iturbe.

ora sembra che con i soldi di mario non si puo nemmeno comprare lukaku 

che poi io se dovessi scegliere senza pensare al lato economico su chi preferirei tra mario o lukaku + iturbe sceglierei la seconda possibilita senza pensarci nemmeno un secondo.

invece se ci fosse la possibilita di avere mario + iturbe sarei ancore piu contento.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Giugno 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> no, no.
> non parlavo di te.
> 
> e non ho scritto questo per la brutta prestazionale con la nazionale (se wilmots sceglieva meglio la formazione iniziale vincevano in scioltezza e pure lukaku avrebbe giocato meglio).
> ...



I 40 milioni sono citati solo da Di Marzio,per me ne costerebbe molti di meno.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Giugno 2014)

con 22-25 milioni mourinho te lo impacchetta con tanto di fiocco altrochè,e anche a 20 si può chiudere.


----------



## Djici (17 Giugno 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> I 40 milioni sono citati solo da Di Marzio,per me ne costerebbe molti di meno.



il modo in cui si e esposto lukaku fara scendere il prezzo.
ma e l'unica ragione che fara che il prezzo sia piu basso.


----------



## gabuz (17 Giugno 2014)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> In base a quali parametri Lukaku sarebbe inferiore a Balotelli? Stiamo parlando di un ragazzo di 21 anni che negli ultimi due anni ha segnato in Premier League, di gran lunga il campionato più difficile al mondo, 32 gol e che è titolare inamovibile della sua nazionale. Balotelli in Premier ha segnato al massimo 14 reti, arricchite dal solito cospicuo numero di rigori, e quest'anno, preme ripeterlo, avrà segnato su azione 6-7 gol. Inoltre Lukaku non risulta essere una persona difficile da gestire dentro e fuori dal campo come Balotelli.


Uno è titolare della nazionale italiana, l'altro del Belgio. Ma di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2014)

Si ciao core, a me Lukaku piace ma non vale assolutamente tutti quei soldi che se lo tengano.


----------



## Jino (18 Giugno 2014)

Il bello è che in giro per l'Europa il pazzo che tra un bonus e l'altro glielo paga attorno ai 30 pure lo trovano


----------



## Aragorn (18 Giugno 2014)

Tutti si adeguano alle folli cifre del mercato attuale e sparano altissimo, non capisco perchè noi dobbiamo fare i pirla e far partire Balotelli accontentadoci di una ventina di milioni.


----------



## de sica (18 Giugno 2014)

Mi pare molto esagerato


----------



## Dexter (18 Giugno 2014)

Balotelli vale 50 milioni nella mia testa. Forse in molti non fanno caso che in Premier se fai 3 partite buone di fila,il giorno dopo ti si presentano West Ham e Sunderland ed altre cesse con 15 milioni di sterline sul piatto. Parolo se avesse fatto sta stagione in Premier adesso sarebbe passato all'Arsenal per 20 milioni di euro. 
Facciamo un giochino,prendo giocatori simili a Balo per quanto riguarda il ruolo:
Soldado,dal Valencia. Sto cesso classe 85: costo pagato dagli Spurs: 30 milioni. Ha giocato qualche partita con la Spagna.
Dzeko,al Wolfsburg. 35 milioni dal City. 
Negredo...Pure lui classe 85,di certo non un pischello. Massimi livelli quando entrava al 90esimo col Real. Prezzo: 25 sacchi.
Carroll ...Ben due reti in nazionale,una/due stagioni buone al Newcastle. 41 milioni dal Liverpool,fenomeno.

Ed ho preso solo gente con un ruolo simile a Balotelli. In premier pagano 20 milioni per Bony ragazzi,e noi ci facciamo bastare 30 milioni per il titolare della nazionale Italiana? Dopo che ha giocato al City,all'Inter,al Milan........!?!?!?!?


----------



## Ale (18 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta *Gianluca Di Marzio*, il Chelsea non fa sconti e per vendere il suo giovane gioiello chiede non meno di 40M. Le italiane sono avvisate.



buono a sapersi, vuol dire che balotelli ne vale almeno 80.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il bello è che in giro per l'Europa il pazzo che tra un bonus e l'altro glielo paga attorno ai 30 pure lo trovano



si ma perchè parliamo di un 93, ci sono i club che ci investono..


----------



## mandraghe (18 Giugno 2014)

Beh facendo le proporzioni equivalgono ai 12 spesi per Matri.

Comunque se le cifre sono queste, se il Chelsea ha pagato davvero 40 mln per Costa, hanno fatto un grande affare.


----------

